# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  اهمال الامهات (قصه واقعيه)

## احمد امين

قصة واقعية!!!!!!!!! 
"السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته"


لقد سمعت قصة واقعية لم أصدق أحداثها لأن تفكيري يعجز عن مجرد التخيل أن هناك أمهات على هذه الدرجه من الإهمال واللامبالاه
يهمني رأيكم في هذه القصه وملاحظاتكم

كانت هناك معلمة تعمل في مدرسة للمرحلة المتوسطة ففي يوم من الأيام كانت هي المسؤله عن المناوبه أخر الدوام فذهب الطالبات واحدة تلو الأخرى ولم تتبقى في المدرسة إلى فتاة واحدة بالصف الأول متوسط فسألتها المعلمة :
من الذي يرجعك من المدرسه؟
فأجابت : السائق والخادمة
فقالت المعلمة : هل من عادتهم أن يتأخرون على الحضور لإعادتك للمنزل
فقالت :لا
فأنتظرت المعلمة مع الطالبة حتى لم يتبقى أحد من المسؤولين في المدرسة سواهما
ومرالوقت حتى صارت الساعه ال3بعد الظهر فقامت المعلمة بالإتصال على منزل الفتاة مرة وإثنان وثلاث فلم يجيب أحد 
فسألت الطالبة:هل تدلين مكان منزلك فأرجعك أنا وزوجي إليه
قالت:لا ...لا أعرفه 
فأنتظرت المعلمهة حتى الساعة ال5 وهي على أمل أن يحضر أهل الطالبة أو أن يجيبوا على الأقل على الهاتف
ولاحياة لمن تنادي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ففاض صبر المعلمة وقامت بالإتصال على مديرة المدرسة وأخبرتها بما حدث وأنها مطرة للذهاب فزوجها ينتظر في الشارع منذ 3ساعات
فقالت المديرة: أذهبي بالطالبة إلى منزلك حتى يوم غد لنرى ما المشكلة العظيمة التي أنست الأهل إحضار طفلتهم من المدرسة
فأخذت المعلمة الطالبة لمنزلها وجلبتها للمدرسة في اليوم التالي ومجرد دخولها للمدرسة أتجهت للإدارة لتتابع الإتصال على أهل الطالبة
وبعد جهد جهيد ردت الخادمة على المعلمة
فسألتها المعلمة : أين أم الطالبة...........
فقالت: (مدام نوووووووووووووم)
فقالت:أيقظيها بسرعة إبنتها من الأمس في المدرسة
فتذكرت الخادمة أنها لم تحضر الفتاة من المدرسة
فأيقظت الوالدة 
فسألتها المعلمة أين باتت إبنتك ليلة أمس
فأجابت:في المنزل أين ستذهب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فعلمت المعلمة أن ليس للأم أدنى فكرة عن ماحدث لأبنتها
فطلبت منها الحضور سريعا إلى المدرسة
فسألت الأم عن الأسباب فلم تجبها المعلمة ولاحتى برؤوس الأقلام
فأطرت الأم الحضور رغما عن أنفها للمدرسة
فسألتها المديرة مرة أخرى نفس السؤال
فأجابت نعم باتت إبنتي في المنزل
فسألتها: هل رأيتها شخصيا في المنزل
فأجابت الأم:أنا لم أراها لأني كنت مدعوة للغداء ولم أعود للمنزل إلا في الساعة ال6 ولم يكن لدي وقت لأني مدعوة أيضا في الليل لزواج إبنة صديقتي فأسرعت للتجهز للذهاب وعدت من الزواج الساعة ال3 صباحا فلم أرد أن أقظ الأولاد بالدخول إلى حجرتهم فذهبت للخلود إلى النوم 
ولكن ماذا حدث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فأخبرتها المديرة بكل ماحدث لأبنتها

فماذا تتوقعون كان ردها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أجابت بكل برود هذي مسؤلية المدرسة بأن تعرف منزل كل طالباتها فإذا حدث ظرف طارئ لأهلها أعادتها هي لمنزلها.......

أنتظر التعليق.........

تحياتي احمد امين

----------


## علا وبس

امهات اخر  زمن

----------

